# Year end tally



## MuskyFan

Looks like I’m going to end the year with 13 fish unless I get out a couple more times. Lost almost as many. Got a late start on catching them (June) even though I started fishing in March.

Got out today and trolled for a few hours. Baitfish balled up but not everywhere. Ran a bunch of different baits at different depths but most bait balls were 25-35’.

Later this week looks warmer but of course I’ll be at work. Maybe need to call off… cough cough.

How did your year turn out?


----------



## Morrowtucky Mike

I boated 5 this year outta the 3 times I trolled for saugeye. Nothing over 34” tho and 3 were around 20”. Also caught one casting a #7 flicker Shad in 2 fow right at the boat.


----------



## Troy Dave

I have been pretty lucky this year, so far I am at 23. My previous best was 13 back in 2018. Had 6 fish in 18 trips to Caesars, 8 fish in 9 trips to CJ, 10 fish in two separate 4 day trips up to West Branch and 3 fish for a 4 day trip to Cave Run. Had multiple lost and follows every where but Caesars which has to be my most frustrating lake to fish. Thought I was starting to figure it out back in 2018 but that did not last at all.


----------



## MuskyFan

I got one up in Vilas Co, WI in June, blanked on a couple spring trips to Cave (including a guide trip with water up 20') and blanked at CJ twice (first two times there). All my other fish came from CC. With work being what it is, I don't have time to take to travel much and generally only got out once a week or two. Biggest this year was 44" and had a couple multi-fish days. 

I call that a successful year, and if the weather doesn't turn to complete crap soon, I'll try to get back out a couple more times. Gotta up my trolling game...still not quite sure what I'm doing or where to target. Been burning a lot of fuel driving in circles, it seems , targeting bait balls and breaklines. A lot of web info on trolling northern lakes and lakes with weeds but CC is about as weedless as they come.


----------



## steelshep

Only got 5 this year but I did get a new PB on September 1st (45 incher.)
Other 4 came in @ 33, 36, 38, & 39" respectively.


----------



## wattsup48

At 11 this year with the biggest being 46-47in. 9 of those fish were landed from shore and 2 out on the boat. Seemed to be snakebitten when fishing out on a boat. Going 2 for 12 on fish I had hooked. Overall landed 11 of 26 fish that were hooked which seems almost impossibly bad this year.


----------



## steelshep

wattsup48 said:


> At 11 this year with the biggest being 46-47in. 9 of those fish were landed from shore and 2 out on the boat. Seemed to be snakebitten when fishing out on a boat. Going 2 for 12 on fish I had hooked. Overall landed 11 of 26 fish that were hooked which seems almost impossibly bad this year.


Yeah, I feel your pain. Of the 5 I landed I missed just as many strikes if not more right at boat side this year. Really need to work on my figure 8. I probably should have been in double digits this year.


----------



## crittergitter

I boated 7 and lost that many that were hooked up. I guess it happens!


----------



## MuskyFan

Yeah, if you’re gonna fish for them you gotta know you’re not getting them all in the boat. Wouldn’t be as much fun if you did, would it? Losing them, or just seeing them, makes you go back and keep grinding.


----------



## Troy Dave

I consider a fish lost boat side to be 95% of a caught fish, just don't get to touch or measure it. As for follows, musky fishing is the only time I know of that follows can be counted as a successful day. A missed fish hits the bait but is on for less than a couple head shakes. A lost fish is on for at least a couple head shakes and one or two reel cranks. The wife just laughs at me when I try to explain this.


----------



## LoramieFish12

Boated 9 this year. Caught my first jigging fish which was awesome! Caught it underneath the sonar so that was cool. It's making me want a live scope bad now, but that's not happening unless I find $2k sometime soon. My wife also caught her first musky, 40.25". That made my year more than anything.

Also had a ton of follows this year at CC. I have rarely ever had follows in the last two years, but this year I bet I had around 20 follows. We had 10 just in a half day of fishing, talk about a tease.


----------



## LoramieFish12

I also found weeds in CC too. Actually found some nice weed patches in certain areas, but only up to about 4-5 ft. Found multiple areas around the lake with weeds in 2-3 feet, but those obviously were cashed out as soon as the water level dropped. Didn't catch any fish on those weeds, but saw bait hanging around the weeds. 

Planning on fishing CJ in the spring next year, I live in Troy so it's a little closer than CC, and I've had rare success at CC in the spring...yet.


----------



## WeirPhishin

This was my first year targeting musky and I was able to boat 8 so far but the years not over. Getting ready to hit WB in a couple hours and would love to get one more this year. I’ve had such a fantastic time chasing these critters and has quickly become an obsession of my free time. 41’’ was my biggest and 26’’ was my smallest. One fish caught on a figure 8, several on top water and few other boat side strikes. Probably lost another 10 fish or so throughout the year. We took a weekend trip to lake st Clair and we’re able to catch 2 Muskie out of state which was cool. Loving the sport, have helped friends catch their first Muskie also which is very fun to watch.


----------



## Lazy 8

I got zero this year. I started out with a reverse shoulder replacement followed by cancer/chemo/radiation. 
Not a good year Muskywise.


----------



## BaddFish

Only personally caught 5, friends caught 3 in my boat. Last year I was at 14 at this time...was figuring just by law of averages I should get to 20 this year- right? LOL Ya right!
Time on the water is most important thing,, then a little lady luck. I lost 5-6 that were hooked for 4-5 seconds, one felt real good at Piedmont in spring... that one burns the most, it showed its big head at the surface when it spit the lure.... who knows how big....
Highlight of my year was getting a Tourney winning 38" at Pyma on my birthday, largest fish of the year was a 41" in another Tourney. My friend got his PB this year.
I'm hoping for much more time on the water next year, Merry Christmas guys!


----------



## MuskyFan

Lazy 8 said:


> I got zero this year. I started out with a reverse shoulder replacement followed by cancer/chemo/radiation.
> Not a good year Muskywise.


Hopefully the tough parts are behind you, Lazy, and the healing is well on its way. Here's to next year!

I think I finished out the year this weekend. Made it out to CC yetersay and today. Trolled both days targeting bait balls, points and drop offs. Nothing either day...yesterday was the nicer of the two. Today it was 28 when I got there, got a chill and never warned up. Called it at 1 pm. Unless we get a nice warm spell, I don't think I'll be back out until March-ish. At least the Musky shows are on starting in Jan...for now.


----------



## MuskyFan

LoramieFish12 said:


> I also found weeds in CC too. Actually found some nice weed patches in certain areas, but only up to about 4-5 ft. Found multiple areas around the lake with weeds in 2-3 feet, but those obviously were cashed out as soon as the water level dropped. Didn't catch any fish on those weeds, but saw bait hanging around the weeds.
> 
> Planning on fishing CJ in the spring next year, I live in Troy so it's a little closer than CC, and I've had rare success at CC in the spring...yet.


Ever make it over to Webster, Barbee or Tippicanoe in IN? Fished Webster a couple times before the PMTT a couple years ago. Has a good number of fish. Spencer Berman and his partner set a record there. I like Barbee better as it’s a chain of lakes…each a little different. A bit too far for a day trip for me at 4-4-1/2 hours but Troy is quite bit closer.


----------



## Bulldawg

Tough inconsistent year to say the least , I was very fortunate and was able to spend alot of time on the water this year . Never did the same thing twice to catch fish this season from day to day . But most of the time if you werent there every day to at least have an idea , it was really tough fishing . I did 55 trips this year with my guide service and we boated around 135 fish . Even spending almost 2 months straight on the water everyday , some days I had to scratch my head and wonder if there were even any musky left in any of the lakes .


----------



## MuskyFan

Bulldawg said:


> Tough inconsistent year to say the least , I was very fortunate and was able to spend alot of time on the water this year . Never did the same thing twice to catch fish this season from day to day . But most of the time if you werent there every day to at least have an idea , it was really tough fishing . I did 55 trips this year with my guide service and we boated around 135 fish . Even spending almost 2 months straight on the water everyday , some days I had to scratch my head and wonder if there were even any musky left in any of the lakes .


Still comes out to 2.5 fish per day which is an outstanding average. If I did the days fishing vs fish caught, I'd say I'm somewhere down around .3 fish/day. Maybe lower. Being on the water daily is definitely a plus. If you're wanna end up slimed, ya gotta do the time (sorry, Baretta).


----------



## crittergitter

Bulldawg said:


> Tough inconsistent year to say the least , I was very fortunate and was able to spend alot of time on the water this year . Never did the same thing twice to catch fish this season from day to day . But most of the time if you werent there every day to at least have an idea , it was really tough fishing . I did 55 trips this year with my guide service and we boated around 135 fish . Even spending almost 2 months straight on the water everyday , some days I had to scratch my head and wonder if there were even any musky left in any of the lakes .


Awesome year Aaron! Great job! I struggled mightily early and invested to much time on a lake that has really gone into the crappier. Thank you City of Mansfield! Anyway, didn't travel as much this year. Only hit WB once and Leesville once, both skunks on bright blue bird sky days with crystal clear water! I don't usually fish cold water, but I'm off today and going to get the boat out one last time. I know others catch them in cold water so it's worth a shot!!


----------



## Lazy 8

crittergitter said:


> Awesome year Aaron! Great job! I struggled mightily early and invested to much time on a lake that has really gone into the crappier. Thank you City of Mansfield! Anyway, didn't travel as much this year. Only hit WB once and Leesville once, both skunks on bright blue bird sky days with crystal clear water! I don't usually fish cold water, but I'm off today and going to get the boat out one last time. I know others catch them in cold water so it's worth a shot!!


Good luck brother!


----------



## LoramieFish12

MuskyFan said:


> Ever make it over to Webster, Barbee or Tippicanoe in IN? Fished Webster a couple times before the PMTT a couple years ago. Has a good number of fish. Spencer Berman and his partner set a record there. I like Barbee better as it’s a chain of lakes…each a little different. A bit too far for a day trip for me at 4-4-1/2 hours but Troy is quite bit closer.


Haven't been out that way yet! Been wanting to check it out. I heard they hammered there on some mag bulldawgs right? I may go out a couple more times this year. Weekends have been busy. Probably troll until I find big bait balls high-ish in the water and jig through that. We'll see if that happens though. 

If not, I have a 2-day guide trip on the James River in January, and another trip planned with Chase Gibson in West Virginia in May. Perks of winning some football betting money this year!


----------



## monte39

I didnt spend as much time musky fishing this year as normal. I bought a bigger boat and started walleye fishing erie. That being said ot seemed like a tougher than normal year. I was stuck on bucktails for a couple years and this year made me change tactics. I got my first on top water and jigging. Ended the season with around 20 with a big of 45.5 that crushed a to water bait.


----------



## Bulldawg

MuskyFan said:


> Still comes out to 2.5 fish per day which is an outstanding average. If I did the days fishing vs fish caught, I'd say I'm somewhere down around .3 fish/day. Maybe lower. Being on the water daily is definitely a plus. If you're wanna end up slimed, ya gotta do the time (sorry, Baretta).
> [/QUOTE
> Time , time and more time on the water was the key , I know it was tough for the guys doing the weekend warrior thing . I applaud you guys , it was tough from day to day . You guys show up once a week or once every couple weeks and still catch a few fish .


----------



## Bulldawg

crittergitter said:


> Awesome year Aaron! Great job! I struggled mightily early and invested to much time on a lake that has really gone into the crappier. Thank you City of Mansfield! Anyway, didn't travel as much this year. Only hit WB once and Leesville once, both skunks on bright blue bird sky days with crystal clear water! I don't usually fish cold water, but I'm off today and going to get the boat out one last time. I know others catch them in cold water so it's worth a shot!!


Thanks Kyle , winter time isnt alot different than any other time of the year , just the feeding windows are shorter during the cold weather months . As long as the water temps stay above 40 , find some condensed pods of bait and throw rubber around them . Dont worry about the cold water , work the baits as normal , alot of those fish sit really high in the water column with the bait . Good Luck


----------



## Lazy 8

LoramieFish12 said:


> Haven't been out that way yet! Been wanting to check it out. I heard they hammered there on some mag bulldawgs right? I may go out a couple more times this year. Weekends have been busy. Probably troll until I find big bait balls high-ish in the water and jig through that. We'll see if that happens though.
> 
> If not, I have a 2-day guide trip on the James River in January, and another trip planned with Chase Gibson in West Virginia in May. Perks of winning some football betting money this year!


WV huh? Are you going to Stonewall?


----------



## fishless

Lazy 8 said:


> WV huh? Are you going to Stonewall?


My son and I were fishing for saugeye last weekend and caught 4 muskie with 1/4 and 3/8 oz vibes...go figure


----------



## slashbait

crittergitter said:


> Awesome year Aaron! Great job! I struggled mightily early and invested to much time on a lake that has really gone into the crappier. Thank you City of Mansfield! Anyway, didn't travel as much this year. Only hit WB once and Leesville once, both skunks on bright blue bird sky days with crystal clear water! I don't usually fish cold water, but I'm off today and going to get the boat out one last time. I know others catch them in cold water so it's worth a shot!!


I’ll second thanx to the city of Mansfield for ruling out all hunting on or around that lake. NOT! Amazing that ruling was on the books for so many years and they made them in force it this year. Definetly sent that place in the crapper!


----------



## LoramieFish12

Lazy 8 said:


> WV huh? Are you going to Stonewall?


Yessir, going out with guide Chase Gibson.


----------



## Troy Dave

I would like to try casting Piedmont and Webster in 2022. Still looking for a place to set my truck camper near Webster. Thinking mid to late May and or Sept. for Piedmont after looking at the musky log. Webster timing is a question mark, don't know anything about it other than looking at you tube videos. Have not been able to find any monthly catch data online.


----------



## MuskyFan

Troy Dave said:


> I would like to try casting Piedmont and Webster in 2022. Still looking for a place to set my truck camper near Webster. Thinking mid to late May and or Sept. for Piedmont after looking at the musky log. Webster timing is a question mark, don't know anything about it other than looking at you tube videos. Have not been able to find any monthly catch data online.


Give Chae Dolson a call before you plan on going to Webster. He's a guide in the area, targeting Webster mostly from what I understand. Also, you can use the the Muskies Inc Lunge Log to look at catch rates to see what months are productive.


----------



## FishOhioQuest

slashbait said:


> I’ll second thanx to the city of Mansfield for ruling out all hunting on or around that lake. NOT! Amazing that ruling was on the books for so many years and they made them in force it this year. Definetly sent that place in the crapper!


Could you please explain what happened there? I thought crittergetter was talking about the spraying of the lake weeds.


----------



## crittergitter

FishOhioQuest said:


> Could you please explain what happened there? I thought crittergetter was talking about the spraying of the lake weeds.


That's exactly what I was talking about. The lake was trashed with that stuff about 3 years ago. Then, they seemed to be spraying a bit less. 2020 the lake showed a slight rebound on numbers caught, and I thought maybe it was making a comeback. Then, this year they sprayed the crap out of it again. Fishing there sucked!! I'm done with that lake until the City figures out that the city water guy is trashing what was once one of the best musky lakes and bass lakes in the entire state!!


----------



## slashbait

FishOhioQuest said:


> Could you please explain what happened there? I thought crittergetter was talking about the spraying of the lake weeds.


You used to be able to archery hunt and duck hunt that lake and wooded area around it. Years ago there city council wrote a rule. That due to how close it is to city. all hunting should cease. this Fall they inforced it, and i was advised by ranger that we could no longer duck hunt there. That now it was considered a city park area.


----------



## FishOhioQuest

slashbait said:


> You used to be able to archery hunt and duck hunt that lake and wooded area around it. Years ago there city council wrote a rule. That due to how close it is to city. all hunting should cease. this Fall they inforced it, and i was advised by ranger that we could no longer duck hunt there. That now it was considered a city park area.


Clear fork is just down the road from my house, maybe a 10 min drive. You can still hunt there in the woods. Not a duck hunter so I don't know if anything changed for that. The park areas are located on the south side of the lake. I drove by there this evening to get this photo for you and these signs are at all the pull off areas that you can hunt down there. Not sure about the ranger you talked to, because I haven't seen one patrolling in








quite awhile. Sounds like someone was trying to keep you from hunting or something.


----------



## FishOhioQuest

crittergitter said:


> That's exactly what I was talking about. The lake was trashed with that stuff about 3 years ago. Then, they seemed to be spraying a bit less. 2020 the lake showed a slight rebound on numbers caught, and I thought maybe it was making a comeback. Then, this year they sprayed the crap out of it again. Fishing there sucked!! I'm done with that lake until the City figures out that the city water guy is trashing what was once one of the best musky lakes and bass lakes in the entire state!!


Finally getting a little boat set up to fish there because of how close it is to my home. Do you think that I would be wasting my time trying for a Fish Ohio there? If not there, where would you recommend that is close to this area? Thanks in advance.


----------



## slashbait

FishOhioQuest said:


> Clear fork is just down the road from my house, maybe a 10 min drive. You can still hunt there in the woods. Not a duck hunter so I don't know if anything changed for that. The park areas are located on the south side of the lake. I drove by there this evening to get this photo for you and these signs are at all the pull off areas that you can hunt down there. Not sure about the ranger you talked to, because I haven't seen one patrolling in
> View attachment 480442
> 
> quite awhile. Sounds like someone was trying to keep you from hunting or something.


Wow! That is wild. He is the ranger for that lake. To funny he even told me if someone arrowed a record buck there, it would not be recognized because you can no longer hunt there. LOL


----------



## crittergitter

slashbait said:


> Wow! That is wild. He is the ranger for that lake. To funny he even told me if someone arrowed a record buck there, it would not be recognized because you can no longer hunt there. LOL


I did one fall trip there and saw that there were guys duck hunting. Also, that lake doesn't have "rangers". It is owned by the City of Mansfield. So, they send city of Mansfield cops out there to patrol the lake and park area!! At any rate, in 2022 I'll put more effort on Alum Creek, Ceasars Creek and CJ Brown!!


----------



## steelshep

Yeah, they tried to enforce that rule but I believe there was someone in the city council that successfully fought to have it overturned a few weeks before water fowl season started. I have a close buddy who hunted it this year.


----------



## MuskyFan

slashbait said:


> Wow! That is wild. He is the ranger for that lake. To funny he even told me if someone arrowed a record buck there, it would not be recognized because you can no longer hunt there. LOL


If you can't hunt there, it would be poaching. And if it's a record buck, you'd be paying a record fine.


----------



## trekker

crittergitter said:


> That's exactly what I was talking about. The lake was trashed with that stuff about 3 years ago. Then, they seemed to be spraying a bit less. 2020 the lake showed a slight rebound on numbers caught, and I thought maybe it was making a comeback. Then, this year they sprayed the crap out of it again. Fishing there sucked!! I'm done with that lake until the City figures out that the city water guy is trashing what was once one of the best musky lakes and bass lakes in the entire state!!


I have done most of my fishing on rivers so not much experience with weeds or a lack of. Why does the lack of weeds affect the fishing in such a negative way?

Thanks.


----------



## burnsj5

trekker said:


> I have done most of my fishing on rivers so not much experience with weeds or a lack of. Why does the lack of weeds affect the fishing in such a negative way?
> 
> Thanks.


Muskie love weeds to ambush prey. Lack of weeds, lack of baitfish, lack of muskies...in those areas. Look at southern bodies of water with little to no weeds, tougher to fish since fish go to open water or off structure. If it's not wood lay downs, then it's jigging standing timber, or casting/trolling open water and off points, sunken islands etc. More water for the fish to be spread out. Example, maybe you go to a new body of water, easiest thing to do is just find weeds beds and go to town. Those lakes absent weeds it's a larger learning curve.


----------



## Troy Dave

I agree with burnsj5, weeds make it much easier especially if you do not know the lake. I caught muskies on my very first day at West Branch and Cave run knowing absolutely nothing about them other than having weed beds. And I catch, lose or see muskie almost every day I fish them. I worked Caesars Creek for two years before even seeing a fish and still have lots of fishless days there and now at CJ Brown. Neither have any weed beds. That said, after looking over all my trips since I started reporting on the musky angler log in 2018 my average fish encounter(caught, lost, or follow) per trip is surprisingly even, though it sure does not feel that way. Caesars Creek 1.2/day, Cave Run 1.3/day, CJ Brown 1.3/day and West Branch 1.24/day.


----------



## cincinnati

My hat's off to you guys who are consistently moving fish on Caesar's Creek! I admitted defeat & left my boat in Wisconsin, where anybody can find weedbeds to fish.


----------

